# J32 Lansen v Dassault Mystère IV v F-100 Super Sabre



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Which is the better aircraft?8)


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 23, 2009)

Lansen for me.


----------



## Glider (Apr 23, 2009)

The best plane of this era isn't on the list. The F8 Crusader would take any of the above.

I would even suggest a contender for the second best plane of the era isn't on the list. The Mig 19 is an often overlooked aircraft.

The Lansen was more dedicated to GA missions than the others and would be my choice for an attack mission.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2009)

As an air to air fighter, the F-100. The Lansen did carry radar and was an all weather/ night interceptor. The F-100 was over 100 mph faster than both of them and I think carried more ordance in a ground attack mode - additionally the French operated as many F-100s as the Mystères!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wasn't too sure if it would be a fair comparison with these three....


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 23, 2009)

Crusader is indeed much better then the planes from the poll. It could tangle with MiG-21/Mirage III and win.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Over Vietnam I think the Crusader had close to an 8 to 1 kill ratio.


----------

